# Renaissance ptters were nanotechnologists



## Brian G Turner (Jul 12, 2003)

*Renaissance potters were nanotechnologists*

Simply interesting in that use of colours containing suspensions of nanoparticles were used to great effect on Renaissance pottery. 

Renaissance potters were nanotechnologists



> Artisans glazing pots in fifteenth- and sixteenth-century Umbria were practising an early form of nanotechnology. Italian researchers have now revealed the full sophistication of this process1.
> 
> Coloured glazes in pottery samples from the Umbrian town of Deruta exploit the reflective properties of minute metal grains to give them a rich lustre. Bruno Brunetti of the University of Perugia and colleagues find that the manufacture of these glazes required great chemical skill.
> 
> ...


----------



## dwndrgn (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re:Renaissance potters were nanotechnologists*

From what I understand these artisans jealously guarded their color secrets. This was also true for painters, tile-workers and mosaiscists.  Nobody would share how they got something to look a specific way unless it was to their apprentices.  This is one of the reasons that apprentices had to be lifers - usually indentures or slaves so that other artisans couldn't steal them away along with their secrets.


----------

